# Jag 2009



## Bongsie (Jan 6, 2009)

Ek wil graag die buffel se vleis hou ek is besig om by Frikkie van Castaro Lodge naby Thsipise te reel vir n great jag.
Ek gaan vir n hele week, het iemand ander goeie plase in gedagte wat billik is ons gaan so 20 mense wees met klein kinders so dit moet geieflik wees


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*buffeljag*

Kan jy ons meer vertel van die toerusting wat jy beplan om te gebruik.Hier in ons area is baie buffels
Philip Moolman


----------



## Bongsie (Jan 6, 2009)

Ek gebriuk n 74 pond Hoyt Vectrix met 750 grein Easton pyle met german kinetics twee lem punte. Ek kry 80.60 voet pond ek glo en vertrou dit is genoeg
Ek het reeds in 2008 omtrent 20 stuk wild alleen plat getrek met die Hoyt wat Eland, Koedoe, Blesbok, Rooibok, Vark en BWB insliut.
Ek het ook al van te vore Gemsbok, Rooihartbees en Springbokke geskiet met die boog.
Dieselfde Hoyt (63pond) gooi my 430 grein Easton Obsessions teen 255 fps waarmee ek gewone wild skiet
Dale by Archery Warehouse bou my pyle. Ek kom van die Midde Ooste terug in Julie vir twee weke net om te jag. Frikkie het nog nie vir my n Buffel kon reel.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Buffeljag*



Bongsie said:


> Ek gebriuk n 74 pond Hoyt Vectrix met 750 grein Easton pyle met german kinetics twee lem punte. Ek kry 80.60 voet pond ek glo en vertrou dit is genoeg
> Ek het reeds in 2008 omtrent 20 stuk wild alleen plat getrek met die Hoyt wat Eland, Koedoe, Blesbok, Rooibok, Vark en BWB insliut.
> Ek het ook al van te vore Gemsbok, Rooihartbees en Springbokke geskiet met die boog.
> Dieselfde Hoyt (63pond) gooi my 430 grein Easton Obsessions teen 255 fps waarmee ek gewone wild skiet
> Dale by Archery Warehouse bou my pyle. Ek kom van die Midde Ooste terug in Julie vir twee weke net om te jag. Frikkie het nog nie vir my n Buffel kon reel.


Dit klink genoeg vir my.Wil jy n bul of koei jag?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit sal genoeg wees vir 'n Buffel Koei, nie 'n Bul nie.


----------



## Bongsie (Jan 6, 2009)

*buffel*

Ek sal n Koei met graagte skiet, ek wil net mooi draaie in die horings he want ek gaan n shoulder mount maak. Dit hoef nie trofee te wees.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Waar bly jy Bongsie?

Jy sal maar mooi moet uitvind oor wat mens moet buffel vleis kan maak en waarheen dit vervoer mag word.

Dink as dit verwerk as biltong ens kan jy dit uit die rooi gebied uit bring maar ek is nie seker nie.

Sterkte met die jag hoop om fotos te sien van die jag.


----------



## Bongsie (Jan 6, 2009)

*jag 2009*

Ek werk in Qatar en UAE maar ek bly in Benoni op die oos rand, ek kom Julie terug. Ek neem aan my beste gaan maar wees om die Buffel te skiet, fotos te neem en dan maar n shoulder mount maak.
Ek is ook nou nie regtig lus vir sukkel veral as dit uit die rooi gebied kom. Ek gaan terloops nog vele meer as net die buffel skiet vir billies.
Gee maar n kontak per e-pos dan kan ek hoor wat gaan vir wat, ek wil ook net weet hoe gemaak met die permitte.

Ken iemand ook n plaas waat ek n mooi swart wildebees met die boog kan skiet?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Jy is sommer hier naby my.

Ek is nou in Dubai vir die laaste jaar en half.

Ek gaan 23st Januarie terug huis toe en dan werk ek 3 maande stints in Luanda.

Geniet dit.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I know a farm near Willowmore in Eastern Cape Province with good swart wildebees, but this is probably to far for you from Benoni. Also the hunt at this animals is not so easy with a bow at this area ( this is a really hunt ):wink:
Otherwise the European and US hunter had harvested the best trophy bulls.


----------



## Bongsie (Jan 6, 2009)

*Dubai*

Dagse Gerhard

Ek gaan binne die volgende twee weke verhuis na Fujairah toe as ek betyds is kan ons bymekaar uitkom.
Ek moet se n mens sien baie uit daarna om terug te gaan SA toe na so paar maande hier en dan ook nog om te jag is nog beter.

Ek mis die oefening met die boog want as ek by die huis kom het ek nie so baie tyd om weer "spot on" te kom voor ek gaan jag en ek hou daarvan om 100% seker te wees.


----------



## Bongsie (Jan 6, 2009)

*Bowtech*

Net vir interresantheid, hoekom verkoop magnum archery en archery warehouse nou Bowtech?

Is dit n goeie boog? Ek het nog min mense met Bowtech gesien wat vir my kon se

ek skiet nog die hele tyd met Mathews en Hoyt, maar ek verkies nou die Hoyt ek het my Vectrix nou al amper 3 jaar en hy gons.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bongsie said:


> Dagse Gerhard
> 
> Ek gaan binne die volgende twee weke verhuis na Fujairah toe as ek betyds is kan ons bymekaar uitkom.
> Ek moet se n mens sien baie uit daarna om terug te gaan SA toe na so paar maande hier en dan ook nog om te jag is nog beter.
> ...


As jy like van visvang gaan jy Fujairah vrek baie geniet.

Bele in 'n boot dis 'n goeie belegging daar.

As ek erns kon kies om hier in die UAE te bly so dit in Fujairah gewees het en ek sou elke naweek gaan vis vang het.

Die Dorrado en Queen Fish het lekker gebyt net jammer vd rooi getui. Maar dink dis amper weg.

Dis nou maar een probleem vd plek en dis dat jy nie boog mag inbring nie en al het jy gaan jy nie weer met hom kan vlieg nie. Glo my ek het hard getry.

Ek is 'n Bowtech fan,

Skiet 05 Allegiance, het met Matthews en Hoyt geskiet voor ek my boog gekoop het en die Allegiance het vir my die ding gedoen.

Ek vlieg 23 Jan 04:25 hopelik vir die laaste keer in lang tyd uit Dubai uit terug Afrika toe.

Laat weet as ek jou kan help. Stuur net 'n PM.

Groete


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

yep!:shade:


----------

